# Sound board on lionel poultry dispatch car



## RandyonRails (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought a used Lionel poultry dispatch car and the chicken sounds don't work.

I guess it is the little sound board but the Lionel web site listing of parts says a replacement soundboard is unavailable.

Any suggestions as to how to repair or find a replacement for the sounds?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RandyonRails said:


> I bought a used Lionel poultry dispatch car and the chicken sounds don't work.
> 
> I guess it is the little sound board but the Lionel web site listing of parts says a replacement soundboard is unavailable.
> 
> ...


Wait till the T man has a cup of coffee.
He will tell you how.:laugh:

I can't help you out. What is the # on the car? 
They made different ones I believe.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There is no quick answer. I can only offer suggestions. First I need a model number. A good picture of the board would help. If it was made prior to 2004, a diagram would be listed in the Lionel supplementals. 
Lionel leases out the electronics if they can be found. These companies can be unreliable.

To start, make sure the connections are good, jiggle wires. Does any part look bad? The IC chip is sensitive to static charges, if you fry that you can't repair it since the sound is programmed into it. It is the same with the electronic e unit. You can't build one because on chip has to be programmed also.
Other options are seeking out companies with sound boards.
Now, there is no easy way. I do envy you. I have not gotten a chicken car yet and one with sound would be cool.

DID you ever replace the 9 volt battery? Directions. 2002


----------



## RandyonRails (Oct 2, 2010)

*Model Number of Poultry Dispatch Car*

Thanks for your reply.

The car is "Texas and Pacific Poultry Dispatch" car.

It is blue in color.

The model number is 6-36738.

I can post a photo of the sound board if I can figure out how to do it.

I can take a digital .jpg photo. Can I use photobucket to post here?

I did replace the 9 volt battery and I noticed something was shorting it.

I believe one of the contacts on the trigger relay was making contact with the battery body. I bent the contact tab slightly out of that position 

The relay or the board might have been fried before I got the car.

I was wondering if anyone sells operating car parts from damaged cars.

Thanks! Randy


----------



## RandyonRails (Oct 2, 2010)

*Relay seems to work*

I forgot to mention the trigger will flip when using the operating track "uncoupling" red button so I guess the relay must be working.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A photobucket link will work.
Just search for parts, we have more than a few links. It depends on were you are. Parts people are all over.
Since I don't have one you may have to explain how it works.
Doesn't the sound turn on when the door opens?


----------



## RandyonRails (Oct 2, 2010)

*Yes*

When you trip the trigger, the door opens and the sweeping guy moves back and forth like he is sweeping. The chicken sounds are supposed to start when the door opens.

Thanks!

Randy


----------

